

TQP claims using SSL violates their crypto patent and sues hundreds of companies - sweis
http://www.cipherlawgroup.com/blog/tqp-sues-another-round-of-companies-on-cryptography-patent/

======
sweis
I had never heard of TQP, but apparently they've sued hundreds of companies
for violating an obscure crypto patent. They allege infringement just on the
basis of using SSL / TLS. The defendants include Google, Adobe, the NFL, TD
Ameritrade, etc.

Here is the patent in question:

<http://www.google.com/patents?id=fUwgAAAAEBAJ>

